# Chunky Milk



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
I have a second time freshener, 11 weeks ago. I sold the babies about 1.5 weeks ago. I have been milking by hand twice a day. She is giving about 3 pints a day. Occasionally, I get a little chunk in the milk, its the consistency of cottage cheese. I do not get blood, discoloration of the milk or smell. The bags are warm to the touch but not feverish, they are not lumpy. 
Today, the milk was about 1/2 of its production, and she had a bigger than normal chunk... It was about 1/4"x1/4" by 1/16th thick chunk. It was pure white. IT did not smell, and her bags were not chunky or hard to the touch. My question is, is this common for a goat to get a little chunk of coagulated milk in the teat? When it does happen, its usually just one little chunk at the end. I am thinking that the lower production could mean that she is coming into heat???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would check her for mastitis....small "flakes" are common to get as the udder adjusts to being full but chunks that come about with no trauma involved really need to be checked out.

You can get mastitis test supplies at some farm stores or feed mills, most common would be acquired from an online store such as Jeffers or Hoeggers


----------

